# Teichfolie selber "Schweißen"



## xXNer0Xx (19. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mich erkundigen wie ihr die Folien zusammen schweißt? Tipps&Tricks nehme ich gerne an!!

Warum ich frage?... Ich würde gerne an meinen Teich/Pool nächstes Jahr ein paar Veränderungen durch führen und möchte mir einen Hel x + anschließenden Pflanzen filter bauen(Pumpsystem-Kammer filter) davor wird ein Bogensieb(150my) + 3Kammer mattenfilter(Grob-Mittel-Fein) positioniert.
10.000 Liter durchfluss( denke kommt aber um die 7-8.000 raus) die ich dann per Bypass durch den Helx +Pflanzen Filter leichten möchte.
Der Filter soll in etwa folgende Maße haben 3m lang 60-70 cm breit und um die 60+cm hoch werden.
Da ich mich derzeit im Urlaub(Miami) befinde kann ich leider keine Skizzen/Bilder anhängen.

Würde mich trotzdem sehr über Tipps und Ratschläge freuen !


----------



## koifischfan (20. Nov. 2014)

Um welche Folie geht es? Material, Stärke.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (21. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

PVC 1mm oder was würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## schimpjansen (21. Nov. 2014)

Moin ,bei mir haben die die Folie PVC 1,5mm eingeschweißt .Denke da braucht mann Übung und nen passenden Heißluftfön für .Mehr nicht das sah ziemlich einfach aus wenn mann das gezeigt bekommt. Die Folie muss einfach nur sauber sein dann wird mit dem Fön die Folie erhitzt und zusammengedrückt dann mit einem Schraubenzieher entlang obs dicht ist .Wie gesagt Fön kostet bestimmt 100€ würde ich schätzen und dann üben üben üben.Oder du beauftragst ne Firma kostet 40€ die Stunde und die schaffen ordentlich was.


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Sven!
Eventuell hilft Dir das weiter:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf.../xf/attachments/klärteichumbau-21-jpg.137203/

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (22. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Das Schweißen sieht Vielleicht leicht aus , aber da braucht man schon einiges an Übung .
Stell dir das nicht so leicht vor . Da brauchste ein ruhiges Händchen . Biste zu langsam brennste dir ein Loch rein , biste zu Schnell sieht das vielleicht noch Perfekt aus aber wenn du Pech hast ist die Naht Undicht wenn du Füll´´st.

Hab das auch mal Versucht und bin Kläglich Gescheitert . Sowohl beim Kleben und Schweißen der 1 mm Folie .
Das zum Thema `` sieht ja leicht aus , kann ich auch ``

Hab da mal ein Video gesehn auf YouTube da war das alles Schön erklärt , wenn ich das nochmal finden sollte , stell ich den Link hier rein ....


----------



## xXNer0Xx (27. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort... Da es doch sehr Schwer sein soll überlege ich ob ich es nicht dann doch machen lasse oder einfach versuchen die Folie faltenfrei zu überlegen.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Sven,
Probieren geht über Studieren ! PVC-Folie kann man auf mehrere Weisen verkleben (nicht nur Verschweissen per Heißluft), das würde ich auf jeden Fall probieren. Ich habe diesen Herbst meinen Blaubeeren ein Moorbeet gegönnt, das ich aus EPDM-Resten verklebt habe. Das war meine erste EPDM-Klebe-Aktion (wenn man von den Folienflanschen im Teich selbst mal absieht). Weil meine Gummilösung, die ich mir vor 4 Jahren zum Teichbau mal gekauft hatte, eingetrocknet war, habe ich das EPDM einmal mit einem Reparaturstreifen und Gummilösung aus meinen Fahrrad-Reparaturkits verklebt, und die restliche Naht (weitere 2 m) nur mit Innotec verbunden. Erstaunlicherweise hält das Ganze (meine Folienflansche im Teich sind ja auch dicht, daher hatte ich keine Bedenken, damit weiterzuarbeiten).
Darum schadet es wohl nicht, wenn Du Dich mal an einem Teststück probierst, und dieses dann begutachtest. Dabei spielt es eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, ob es mit Innotec, PVC-Quellschweissmittel oder Heissluft verklebt wurde (wichtig ist, wie Du mit der Technik klarkommst). Wenn Du feststellst, dass Du Deine alte Folie nicht so reinigen kannst, dass Du guten Gewissens neue drankleben kannst, dann war's das wohl. Andererseits würde ich zum Kleben zuraten, wenn die Naht nur knapp unterhalb Wasserlinie ist, weil da vermutlich innotec und Co. ausreichend sind.


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2014)

Hallo!
Ich bin der Meinung, er muß gar nicht kleben oder schweißen. Am Einfluß braucht man keine Verklebung, im Pflanzteich selber hat man keine "Aufbauten" und keine Sicht auf die Folie und der Austritt ist sowieso überlappend. Beim Austritt sollte man aber ein Auge auf die Kappillar-Wirkung haben, je nach dem wie er ausgeführt wird.

Gruß Ron!


----------

